# 120 Teeth that make me smile!



## Dusty56

Wow , your link says it only has 42 teeth and the price isn't even close !
I guess you stole this set : )

edit : I saw that they're only counting one blade…LOL


----------



## JasonWagner

42 teeth per outside blade. Each chipper blade has 6 teeth and there are 6 of them. 42+42+36=120. Yeah, the price only goes down about twice a year.


----------



## AaronK

that is a PRETTY good deal! 
FYI, you can do a lot of things with a dado blade besides dados. They're great for tenons, lap joints, and box joints, to name a few.


----------



## Wolffarmer

I have had this for over a year. Works pretty good. The box is junk so I made one for it as my first box project. But your idea for storage is good also.

Randy


----------



## Kentuk55

what a steal of a deal.. Wow! great buy


----------



## BreakingBoardom

I also have this set and got it for around $50 when on sale. Great set, especially when on sale. Actually, getting ready to pull it out again for my current project.


----------



## teejk

thanks for the post…I've owned and used the Delta set (I think about $100 10 years ago) and it has served me very well but now I have alternate for that unfortunate day when it goes to the yard.


----------



## JasonWagner

cr1 - I have to say the bat wings are pretty darn small. Not enough for me to worry about for the price or for my projects. I can't say I've made any visible dados, rabbets, tenons, etc…


----------



## Brad_Nailor

I have this dado set and I like it allot. I always get great results with it..flat bottom grooves, no ridges or lines. My only complaint isn't the box (I keep all my TS blades in a rack)...when I assemble the blades according to the manual They always come up a little short and I always seem to have to use shims, no matter what combo of blades I use. Other than that this is a great set. Thanks for the review


----------



## skidooman93

I've owned this set for 2 years, bought it from Hobren for about $50. I does everything i can think of very well. I owned the expensive 6" freud before this set and was happy with it until I bought this set because a sawstop only runs 8" dados. The bat wings are so small they are only noticeable unless you look for them. I just got done using the blade for 48 tendons. Since owning it I have used it to make over 600 tendons and how many more dados. So for $50 you can't go wrong. When it is in need of a sharpending I think I will just buy a new set. I honestly think this is the best bang for a buck I have ever gotten when buying a saw blade. Even beats the $50 woodworker II I got a few years back.


----------

